# your friday songs



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im looking for upbeat,and songs that put you in the friday feeling mood 

here is the one thats been flicking my switch and putting a big old smile on my face


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Came on randomly on on the way to work this morning, love this song.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Poke13 said:


> Deftones - Mein (Video) - YouTube
> 
> Came on randomly on on the way to work this morning, love this song.


The album thats from is a serious grower,at first I thought it was awful but give it a few listens and its very good.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ross said:


> The album thats from is a serious grower,at first I thought it was awful but give it a few listens and its very good.


Very true Ross. Serious grower for me too! Just not sure about the pink cellphone/carling academy track?!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*God you lot have sh*t taste in music... AV SUMA THIS!!!!*


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Pure bubblegum pop


----------

